# Artificially incubating/hatching shrimp eggs



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

While researching Ninja shrimp, I accidentally clicked a link & it turned out to be quite an interesting article . It is about artificially incubating/hatching shrimp eggs if a pregnant shrimp were to die. I don't believe I have seen a thread here discussing this so I thought I would share it here as I'm sure there are a few that would find it as interesting and useful as I did.

Artificially Hatching Eggs .:. Information on artificially hatching Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp Eggs

http://www.shrimpnow.com/content.php/257-Artificial-Egg-Hatcher

here's another article with a different method using a tea strainer with a sponge filter:
How To Artificially Hatch Shrimp Eggs - Arizona Inverts Forums


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Neat articles, it's so nice not everything was lost.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes nice to see a happy ending lol. Given the going price of some shrimp I'd say it's worth trying if the situation ever arises.


----------

